# Have you ever tried writing backwards (mirror-image)?



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I've done that a few times whenever I got bored.:tongue:


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Yes, I can read and write 'mirror writing' very easy, it feels very natural for me to write in such a manner (if that's what you meant?).


----------



## GoldenRatio (Aug 2, 2013)

I wrote like that until I was around eight. My teachers and parents had to train me not to do it and claimed it was some weird kind of Dyslexia or something; I don't really remember. I still have some of it and it's actually neater than my forward-writing from four or five years after that.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

The U.S. Navy taught me to do this. It is called a "Skunk Board" and one stands behind it and writes backwards. I found it easy rather quickly (a "skunk" is an unidentified ship or plane). Combat Information Center (CIC) keeps both manual, and technological, track of every skunk in range.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

I should've probably asked, if you do ever write mirror-writing, are you left handed? I am. I rarely write like that, but when I do, it feels more natural. :happy:


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Moonious said:


> I should've probably asked, if you do ever write mirror-writing, are you left handed? I am. I rarely write like that, but when I do, it feels more natural. :happy:


I am a righty. I have made some progress in learning to use my left for tasks I am used to doing with my right.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Newp, but l've tried to do things left handed as a right hander and l feel my brain strain.


lt feels disorienting in a cool way. My writing, naturally, sort of looks like it reads either way. Can't explain it, it reminds me sort of hebrew in the 'look' even thought that is read from right to left.


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes, I do, and I actually find it easy and kind of natural. Never had problem understanding text written that way, either.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

No, I know I'd fail so why should I even try?


----------



## tympanon (May 1, 2011)

I have tried it years ago, but I found it rather hard to write like that with my right hand (I'm right-handed).
It was a lot easier for me with two pens, simultaneously writing normally with my right hand and mirror-wise with my left hand. It allowed my to 'copy' the movements so I could write paragraphs fairly quickly.


----------



## ATLeow (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah. In a mirror it's neater than my normal handwriting, same as when I write upside-down.

I can't get my head round the letter N though, I can't rotate it in my mind.


----------



## Direct (May 12, 2014)

Tahw era uoy gniklat tuoba? Siht si eht thgir yaw ot etirw.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

I can do it very easily... also upside down, and upside down and backward. I read one time that Leonardi de vinci could write with one hand regularly, and simultaneously with the other hand as a mirror image, (writing the same thing), so I tried it, and it was actually very easy...


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

No, I haven't. Sounds dangerous.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> No, I know I'd fail so why should I even try?


With an attitude like that, how do you ever succeed? Do you only try to do things you know you can do?


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> With an attitude like that, how do you ever succeed? Do you only try to do things you know you can do?


Yeah, pretty much.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

john.thomas said:


> Yeah, pretty much.


I think perhaps if you want to accomplish your aspirations, you might try expanding your horizons into things you're not as good at.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

uoy tnevah erus


----------

